# Barco R6+ Not Saving Settings



## nphaworth (Feb 11, 2010)

I am using two Barco R6+ projectors with a Mac Pro desktop. Every time the projectors come out of standby mode they adjust to the resolution and I lose my alignment. This keeps happening and I don't know why. Is the Mac Pro sending data to the projector that causes it to refocus. 
This is a major problem because we had them aligned perfectly and came back from dinner to have them refocused again. I was able to align partially in the thirty mintues before house opened, but it is far from right. This is also very difficult because it changes all of the masking I spent three days perfecting in Keynote. 
Any help would be great.

Thanks!
Nathan


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 12, 2010)

It's possible that it's a firmware bug. I notice that they have an update here if you are not up to date. 

More likely you have the projector on auto-image. Go to section 12.2 of your user manual (online if you don't have it handy) and follow the instructions for creating a file for your Mac. Once you have created a file for that source, the projector should always go to that setting when that source is connected (for that input). I would try this before messing with the firmware since this is most likely your issue.


----------

